# Starbucks Christmas Blend



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I received a packet of Starbucks Christmas blend pre ground coffee as part of a Christmas present. Probably not going to use the coffee so if anyone wants it, please PM me with your details and I will post to you.

First come, first served.


----------



## agduncan (May 1, 2010)

Humor me. Any indication of roast date?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

No roast date or grind date mentioned just 28/04/11 which, presumably, is the best before date


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I can't believe it - no takers for the free coffee. I will probably use the grounds next time we have snow to help clear the path!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

...or it would be great to keep cats out of your garden! (Not casting aspersions on Starbucks - any coffee will do!)


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've got several packets of beans from supermarkets that are pretty ropey. I grind some everyfew days and put them in a small pot in the back of the fridge. They absorb odours a treat.


----------



## Zouche (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, I for one would be grateful of any donations!! I will gladly take the coffee as I have no grinder at present...!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

vintagecigarman said:


> ...or it would be great to keep cats out of your garden! (Not casting aspersions on Starbucks - any coffee will do!)


Will pucks have that effect? I have a Koi pond that seems to keep all the local moggies entertained.


----------

